# Flowers and hedgies?



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

So i have a question. My hedgie is about 4 months old now, and he is SUPER picky. I've been feeding him a mixture of two premium kitten foods and he picks through his bowl and only eats one kind. When thats gone, he'll eat the other kind, but he does it really really slowly. It can take him days to get through just a small amount of it. He also doesnt seem to like any of the fruits or veggies ive been trying. he's just now warming up to sweet potatoes, but he eats like one lick and then he's finished. I've discovered though that he loves both mint and lavender. Is it okay to give him mint leaves or lavender? I mean, obviously I'd do it rarely; I was just wondering if it was safe.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have never heard of giving hedgies mint or lavender but you never know. I saw a hedgehog on youtube that loved cilantro. . But in all the research i have done and seen for hedgies mint and lavender was never mentioned. Maybe someone more experienced can answer this. 

Maybe try a different cat food to replace the one he doesnt like.

Keep trying with the sweet potatoes too. He may like them more over time.

Good luck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be cautious on giving him any kind of herbs or flowers. There's a cautionary post made by the late HedgeMom - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7326&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=herbs#p61534 . I'd take a look and see what some of the medicinal uses are of lavender and mint, and if there could be any danger in giving him some. Even if you do, make sure it's a very small amount.

I would try a few more cat foods, if you can. Which ones are you using now? He should be having his food changed nightly, and it helps to count or measure it out so you know exactly how much he's getting each night. If they don't eat enough, it can lead to liver problems. Does he eat any insects? Fruits and veggies are a hit-and-miss thing - some hedgies love them, some only eat a couple, and some refuse to touch them ever. They're not essential to his diet, but if you want to, you can try different forms - the fresh thing, cooked or not (depending on what it is), baby food form, mixed with a chicken baby food (that's how I got my Lily to try new veggies, mixing with chicken baby food), etc. Watermelon is a very popular fruit with hedgies, but not a great one to give often since it's basically water and sugar. Maybe try offering plain cooked chicken or turkey as well, sometimes that's well-received.


----------

